# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Ljetna navlaka

## Jesen u meni

Može li ljetna navlaka za Maxi cosi Rubi biti kompatibilna s Maxi cosi Tobi sjedalicom?
Imam mogućnost kupiti povoljno novu navlaku, ali imaju samo Rubi.
Teta u trgovini nam je pokazala univerzalnu i baš je ogromna razlika od originala po načinu kako "sjedi" i po materijalu. A ova trgovina u kojoj imaju Rubi nije u našem gradu pa ne mogu pogledati.
Pomažu li te navlake pri vrućini da djetetu ne bude toliko vruće i da se manje znoji? Nemamo klimu pa bismo pomogli malcu koliko god ide.
A što mislite o kupovini rabljenih navlaka. Žena od koje bih kupila navlaku ima 3 ljetne i 2 zimske pa vjerujem da su još sve u dobrom stanju.
Ako ima netko od vas za ponuditi koju očuvanu ljetnu navlaku za Tobi, primam ponude  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen u meni

Riješeno. Maxi cosi je potvrdio da su kompatibilne pa evo pišem za one koji će možda jednom imati ovo pitanje.

----------

